# Identify terrarium



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

Hi!, I wonder if any of you know who made this terrarium, I love it
A photo:








Better, if you have a step by step, or linking to pictures or something.
I want to make a terrarium like
Thank you very much!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I Do not know.....it looks awesome though
It wasn't posted on here I take it?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

The terrarium is by Aad Kramer as the pic states toward the bottom left corner. You can find lots of his tanks and frogs on Gifkikkerportaal

As for a how to, I have never seen one, let alone a way to contact them.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I can't read the website but it looks as though most of those vivariums in the pictures are not his. Although he may have built them for customers? I don't know, see if there's an email address on that site and try emailing him. I would recommend emailing in English but he may know other languages. Good luck!


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Aad Kramer is a Dutch hobbiest, known as a breeder for many species. I suppose he does build his own vivariums, but I never heard he makes them for others.


----------



## Lukiluk (May 24, 2010)

Well, taking advantage of the post is already created. You can identify this one terrarium? I want to see it mounted. 








Thank you very much


----------

